# HR10-250 fails to dial in



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

My HR10-250 is failing to connect via modem.

It has been failing for a few weeks. I got the nag message the other day which is the first time I noticed.

It thinks it's dialing OK, but it never successfully connects. When I listen while it's dialing on another phone, I hear it disconnect during the modem sync tones.

Any ideas? Is my modem dying? Is it time to see if DirecTV will still do a swap?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

msmith said:


> My HR10-250 is failing to connect via modem.
> 
> It has been failing for a few weeks. I got the nag message the other day which is the first time I noticed.
> 
> ...


Your options would be to go into phone settings and try a different number.

If not then if you go for an upgrade?,Remember you cannot swap tuners on the DirecTV HDDVR+s.It is not a DirecTivo.The new HD DirecTivo is scheduled to come out in the last half of 2009.

You can buy replacement parts for the DirecTivo at www.weaknees.com .


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks.

I already have an HR20 and HR21. I just kept the HR10 because:
1) My wife wanted to hang onto the old ways. She's about ready to give up on Suggestions now.
2) It only cost $5 more per month.

I did try other phone numbers - no luck there.

I am finding that I need more than 2 tuners in the family room, so swapping might be the way to go.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

msmith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I already have an HR20 and HR21. I just kept the HR10 because:
> 1) My wife wanted to hang onto the old ways. She's about ready to give up on Suggestions now.
> ...


Since you already have the DVR+s then you already know they are leased(with a possible upfront fee) with a 24 month commitment.Good Luck!


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

Mine has also been doing this. I tried numbers all over and none worked


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sraider said:


> Mine has also been doing this. I tried numbers all over and none worked


Here's another idea to throw around,you probably already do it but here goes anyways.Do you have Caller ID/Caller ID Waiting?.If so have you disabled it?With like *70?.That was one of my problems trying to get my new to me HR10-250's modem working.After that no problems connecting as long as I put in an active number.


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

When I enter a new area code to look for available numbers it does call in and connects and receives the info, but when I select any number from the list to do the weekly callin it dials out but never connects


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

sraider said:


> When I enter a new area code to look for available numbers it does call in and connects and receives the info, but when I select any number from the list to do the weekly callin it dials out but never connects


Have you tried changing the way the DirecTivo dials out?.There in phone settings you can change that, like just dial the number,or the number with a "1" in front,or "1" with the "area code" even though it's "local" your phone provider may require this.

It would seem your modem is working even though you have not been able to access a local number.The next idea would be where you live there may not be a local number active,then you would need to call "long distance" like you have been doing.Good Luck!


----------



## randycat (May 21, 2007)

found on tivocommunity many months ago...
go into phone setup; where it wants the dial in prefix, enter
the dial in number.
i got a new modem before i found that; it worked
once or twice, now it behaves normally


----------

